# ... Opinions wanted on this '85 Western Flyer reissue ...



## Rollo (Mar 6, 2017)

... I've been lookin' for an affordable balloon tire bike to ride this summer ... and just called on this Western Flyer repop from 1985 ... He's asking $400 but says it's negotiable ... Functional horn and lights ... 
... I can go look at it this week ... but wanted some opinions first before I make the hour drive ... Any opinions from you guys would be great! ... Thanks


----------



## stoney (Mar 6, 2017)

Hey Rollo, my opinion will not be good news. To me the Western Flyer is the worst of the repop bikes. If you got the seller down to $250, you will loose $250. I would not plan on reselling it at all. I feel that would be a tough haul. Take your $400 maybe put a little more with it and buy a real original bike. OR I think someone on here recently had a repop Columbia Rx5 for not much more. It is still a repop but a nicer bike. Maybe someone will chime in on one or the '41 Columbia. I hate to be the bearer of bad news but that is my opinion. Sorry. I usually tell people buy what you like BUT I cannot do it this time.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 6, 2017)

That looks Nice.
You most likely won't get any here that think that $400 should go there; except the one selling it.
I have seen other nice ones try to get $250 for theirs; Tough sell.
I hope you stick around here asking questions.
Keep saving your $$ and asking questions until the right bike comes up.
Research is key; keep asking.


----------



## Rollo (Mar 6, 2017)

... Hey ... appreciate you guys giving me your honest opinions! ... I definitely don't want to buy a turd ... and you saved me an hour drive ... 
... Stoney gave me couple to check out ... This one on feebay looks interesting .... Speedo cable needs fixing ...

*1986 COLUMBIA 5-STAR SUBERB MENS TANK BIKE VINTAGE BICYCLE*



 
*

 

* This model is called "The* Suburb" * Made in the 80s' this bike is their flagship  model in the "Mohawk Maroon/Ivory", it has a Speedometer, Odometer, Clock, a Bell on the Cross Bar Handlebars, a Horn on the tank, Aluminium Coffin Fenders with a Headlight and the rear with a Carrier Rack and Taillight. The speedometer needs a new cable. This is the best bicycle produced by Columbia, or any other company for that matter, in the 1980's period!!! A worthwhile bike to add to your collection if you can find one. And you just did. The bike is in excellent condition. No problems to speak of. Please look carfully at all pictures and ask questions if you have any, and make me an offer. Thank you for looking, Mike.


----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 6, 2017)

If you take your time and spend some time in the Complete Bikes Sale- Trade section here you may find something of the period that's pretty workable under $500, and even a basic model in the pre-war era, which would be the best quality wise. Take your time and keep asking plenty of questions which you seem to be doing already which is great. Welcome to the Cabe!


----------



## 2jakes (Mar 6, 2017)

Rollo said:


> ... I've been lookin' for an affordable balloon tire bike to ride this summer ... and just called on this Western Flyer repop from 1985 ... He's asking $400 but says it's negotiable ... Functional horn and lights ...
> ... I can go look at it this week ... but wanted some opinions first before I make the hour drive ... Any opinions from you guys would be great! ... Thanks
> View attachment 432189




I will admit...
In 1990, while waiting to find an original bicycle. I bought this Western Flyer repop.
I paid half of what is listed on  the one you posted.
Not knowing better or owning a better quality bike at the time for comparison.
 This bike was ok.
Later having obtained original or better quality bikes, I've noticed the differences.
Since than, when ever I get the notion to modify or paint a bike,
I use the Western Flyer and not my originals.
I would say the Columbia re-issue is better.
And the '95 Phantom re-issue is the best for me as far as ride comfort and
good parts. The Phantom leather saddle is great for a repop. (My 2¢)


----------



## bairdco (Mar 6, 2017)

The Columbia and Western Flyer repops are mostly built on the same platform, both built by Aerofast in florida.

As far as basic cruisers go, they're pretty good bikes. Durable, frames guaranteed for life (to the original owner,) and mostly equipped with USA made Wald parts.

Most I've seen have 12g spokes, Bendix coasters, and nice, durable chrome throughout. 

The biggest downside to these bikes is/was the price. New, they were $495 for the base model Western Flyer, which came with the tank and rack. The Columbia's were more expensive.

This base price usually means the owner/seller thinks that it's still worth that, or more, and with depreciation, should be realistically priced around $200 if it's in really good shape. 

Another problem, and why I think so many CABE'rs look down on them, is many sellers, purposely or not, try to pass these off as the original, vintage bikes from the 40's and 50's that they were based on. 

I've owned a couple of the WFs, and a couple of Emory industrial cruisers, which are also an Aerofast product.

The WFs were both quality bikes, and the Emory's were, in my opinion, better and more stylish than their main competition, Worksman.

They ride great, last long, and are good cruisers, especially compared to all the junk bikes (Murray Montery, Huffy, etc) that were made in the 80's-90's, and if you can find one for under $200, worth it, in my opinion.


----------



## detroitbike (Mar 6, 2017)

The Columbia RX5's were built By Columbia .
   MSRP on the Columbia was $400.00 , 269.00 dealer cost
     They were Decent bikes but hold out for an original. if at all possible .....


----------



## schwinnderella (Mar 6, 2017)

Before the Columbia RXs were produced I preordered 2 directly from Columbia at the wholesale price. I believe they planned to produce 5,000 of them. The dealer cost Detroitbike mentions is correct I believe. Six months later they arrived. I assembled one and rode it around the block. I thought it rode awful and sold them both as soon as I could for my cost.
Later that year they started to appear in Sport mart stores in my area for $199.00. 
Spend your money on an original bike in original paint, it will ride and retain it's value better.


----------



## bairdco (Mar 6, 2017)

Yeah, sorry, the Columbia wasn't built by aero fast. I heard they did make some parts for it, like the fenders.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Mar 6, 2017)

I spent all of $350 tops for a new 1995 Schwinn with the springer from the local Schwinn dealer (now gone) and my current 1995 Schwinn was a GIFT. There is a member here with a KNOCKOUT customized Schwinn build with one of those 'beer bikes' (Fat Tire Ale)...make him an offer, you'll be in hog heaven.

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/my-cruiser-is-back-lol.105954/#post-692819

@phantom, do you still have it together?


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 7, 2017)

I'm with the majority here. Save and hold out for a decent original bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## jimbo53 (Mar 7, 2017)

Welcome to the CABE, Rollo. Once you compare the quality of a true vintage bicycle and that of a recent repop, you will understand why there isn't a lot of love for rthe repops here. For many of us, researching the history, getting greasy and learning new cuss words while working on them, searching for that elusive part, and of course riding the heck out of them is all part of this hobby. Patience is a virtue, especially when it comes to our hobby. Based on what you're looking at, there are many fully dressed out post war ballooners out there-in many levels of condition. If you're moderately handy with a wrench, you can enjoy that part of the hobby, too. If not, you will pay a premium for a bike in good to great shape that someone already went over. Good luck and let us know what you find that is true vintage-you won't be sorry!


----------



## partsguy (Mar 7, 2017)

I also side with the majority. The 80's and 90's repop bikes are not a good investment. I do not care what it is. Coca-Cola Huffy Cruisers, Western Flyers, Columbias, Schwinn anything, etc. They're all popular but every thinks they're worth gold! The quality isn't there, either.

If you want a modern cruiser, look for Electra, Felt, and Micargi brands. They are not Wal-Mart bicycles. Ask your local bike shop for them or prowl Craigslist and bike shows. I loved my Micargi. My dad has an Electra now and he is in love with it.

You can buy Electra, Felt, and Micargi for $400 or less used. You can also scout out a nice balloon tire or middleweight classic for that or less.


----------



## morton (Mar 8, 2017)

Can't get much cheaper in price or quality than this mish mash Walmart Columbia on line at $129!  :eek:


----------



## bairdco (Mar 8, 2017)

morton said:


> Can't get much cheaper in price or quality than this mish mash Walmart Columbia on line at $129!  :eek:




Just looking at the horrific lines of that "bike" makes me ill.


----------



## partsguy (Mar 8, 2017)

$400 buys this brand new!





Or this....new price unknown but I know used deals are out there!


----------



## Rollo (Mar 8, 2017)

... Found an awesome postwar original ... Hope to pick it up tomorrow ... stay tuned ...


----------



## Rollo (Mar 9, 2017)

... Got him home this afternoon ... His name is Eddie ... look familiar? ...  Thanks for all the great advice guys !....


----------



## Kstone (Mar 9, 2017)

Love that front fender light. Doesn't get much better than that!


----------



## partsguy (Mar 9, 2017)

Rollo said:


> ... Got him home this afternoon ... His name is Eddie ... look familiar? ...  Thanks for all the great advice guys !....
> 
> View attachment 433618




OOOOHHHHHhhh.....

*AH HAW HAW AH HAW HAW...
*
_A rare Monark Coupe De Ville...*SWEET!!!*_


----------



## stoney (Mar 9, 2017)

Good pick Rollo. Glad to see all worked out great for you.


----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 9, 2017)

There you go! Quite a quick journey you've taken away from the dark side to the light! It only took you four days to go 60+ years back in time!!

Nice pick Rollo!


----------

